# Next Z Car to be Smaller, Lighter



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> According to the latest reports, Nissan is preparing a spiritual successor to the 240Z, an all-new Z car that’s currently codenamed Z35.
> 
> The Z35 will honor the 240Z by bringing a modern interpretation to the classic’s long front end and short deck. Essentially it will be a downsized 370Z, which means it will be about 2-inches narrower. But more importantly, the Japanese automaker aims to use plenty of lightweight, high-tensile steel on the Z35 in order for it to weigh in at a class-leading 2,866 pounds.
> 
> ...


Read the complete story on the Nissan Z35 at AutoGuide.com


----------

